# Wally Szczerbiak when is he coming back?



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Wally Szczerbiak when is he coming back? Any updates ?

Wally is a Former All-Star and 50% carrer shooter!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Last Friday in his weekly KFAN interview, McHale said that Wally had suffered another setback with his foot. He had started practicing and was feeling great, but felt another tear in his foot and is out again. 

I'm beginning to wonder if we're going to see Wally this year...


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Last Friday in his weekly KFAN interview, McHale said that Wally had suffered another setback with his foot. He had started practicing and was feeling great, but felt another tear in his foot and is out again.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if we're going to see Wally this year...


Another tear?? :upset: 

any news on troy's return?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

In the same interview, McHale said Troy would be back this week. 

What do you guys think of the possible Troy Hudson for Darius Miles swap? I think it makes sense for both teams, but I'd like it even more if we could somehow get Chris Mihm out of the deal.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> In the same interview, McHale said Troy would be back this week.
> 
> What do you guys think of the possible Troy Hudson for Darius Miles swap? I think it makes sense for both teams, but I'd like it even more if we could somehow get Chris Mihm out of the deal.


I'm for that trade if it were to go down. The Wolves need a SF who can start *right now*. If we have to give up Hudson to get that player, there's really no complaints from me.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

well hopefully he comes bak soon


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

omg, another tear, gosh....................he is the next grant hill, i can smell it................... he needs surgery or something, another tear!?


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> In the same interview, McHale said Troy would be back this week.
> 
> What do you guys think of the possible Troy Hudson for Darius Miles swap? I think it makes sense for both teams, but I'd like it even more if we could somehow get Chris Mihm out of the deal.


Is that trade rumoured or are you just listing it as a possible one? 
i like miles on our team but i don't understand why cleveland would want troy.. they have lebron, ollie & bremer and they already have an undersized guard in wagner..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the trade could go many ways, the main people in the trade are defentaly darius and troy. the could swap troy and quincy lewis for darius miles and j r bremer. i really dont like the idea of that happening unless we got big z in the trade by adding big z for ervin and trenton hassell. 
i just hope that troy and wally are back before new years.


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

According to NBA Shootaround on ESPN tonight, Wally isn't due back until late January now, possibly early Febuary.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

damn that's rough


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Any updates on Wally lately?


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Another Glen Rice?*

I remember a few years back Glen Rice had a foot problem similar to the one Wally has now. He didn't sit out as long as he should have and it got worse to the point where he went from a guy who could drive and shoot to a slow footed jumpshooter. It worked out for him at first because he was playing with Shaq and Kobe but after that his career went way downhill. 
But I think he should sit out at least until March to make sure his foot is healed....you don't want a Grant Hill type situation on your hands. And also....HIRE A NEW TRAINING STAFF! Their track record hasn't been very good recently....Hudson's ankle,Wally's foot, and Kandi's knee. All were told they were ready to play long before they should have. And all had to go to other doctors outside of the organization to figure out what was really going on with their respective injures.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

it's time to look into trading wally. this is ridiculous. is ronald murray available????


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

the wolves need a starting SF? man i must have been watching retro film of Spree. Hassell is a good enough 2 for us. Miles can start here at the 3? thats rediculous!!! the clips and cavs he didnt even start for, 2 horrible franchises, and he is gonna start on a top team. Hudson shouldnt be traded, he is out Nick Van Exel that the mavs used so well last year off the bench. Wally should be traded. The guy can only do one thing, Shoot, and he doesnt even do that that well. No defense, cant dribble, cant pass, the man is one dimentional. Look at what Devean George made him look like last year in the playoffs. If we were to trade Hud, it better be for a Ronald Murry, and pg off the bench that can score and play for us in the playoffs. If miles comes here for hud, that will rival Minny sending Ray Allen for marbury in the 98 draft, minny drafting that point guard from spain(he played last year, dont remember his name, he sucked), and signing Joe Smith under the table as the dumbest move in franchise history.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

and i hear the wolves are supose to have the sensational six after the break, which could mean all will sit out til then(Wally, hud and kandi)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

murray can score but in his dictionary, there is nothing called defense.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

Does wally play D? that would be the only trade i would send hud in. Hud for miles is horrible. why give up our back up pg for a player that hasnt proven what he can do yet to sit behind spree and trent? the wolves should move someone, and his name is wally.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Szczerbiak gets cast off, vows to fit in


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Hopefully, he'll be able to contribute somewhat to the team when he comes back. He probably won't be able to go full force for a while, he's got to make sure he doesn't reinjure his foot. When he is back and ready to play starter minutes, it should give us a boost of depth.


----------

